# anyone in need of boatlift repair?service?



## dragtester (Oct 3, 2007)

Let me 1st introduce myself im cliff adams, and my father inlaw and i service and maintain all makes and models of lifts, motors ,remotes ,wiring. we also offer an annual maint. contract includes inspection and grease 2 times a yr for info or questions pm me for number thanks again


----------

